
The Business Card Is Dead, Long Live the Business Card - apress
http://blogs.hbr.org/hbr/hbreditors/2011/03/the_business_card_is_dead_long.html
======
daimyoyo
I've only ever had one job where a business card is important. The culture
behind the business really soured me on having cards and today I just give
people who ask my twitter id. I suppose once I have a company large enough to
have a masthead on the website, I'll get a card with a qr code linking to it
but until then, I agree with the observations of the author. For most people,
the business card really is dead.

